# Just funny enough to get you going.



## gmc2003 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 17, 2020)

All very funny, especially the little girl with the deer on the roof already!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 17, 2020)

Some days I wish I had some of that REAL Coke!
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice laughs Chris

Here's something to think about. 
If someone butt dialed you on facetime would it be a dilemma or a pleasure?

Warren


----------



## Hank R (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> View attachment 471216
> 
> 
> View attachment 471217
> ...



Some really great ones today, Chris.  Love the turkey and temp.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Here's something to think about.
> If someone butt dialed you on facetime would it be a dilemma or a pleasure?
> Warren



In some instances, Warren, a real pleasure.  Would, of course, depend on just who the sender was.    
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2020)

Hank R said:


> View attachment 471238


Hank, sometimes you just have to man up and go for it.  Unfortunately, it's generally about midnight when |I awaken our county.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks for the like Gary H it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks for the like MJB05615 it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2020)

The kid with the Earring and shaved head, cracked me up. That is exactly the type of thing my Dad would do...JJ


----------

